
Your Latte Isn’t Why You’re in Debt - paulpauper
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_united_states_of_debt/2016/05/the_latte_is_a_lie_and_buying_coffee_has_nothing_to_do_with_debt_an_excerpt.html
======
Finnucane
The flip side of this coin is when pundits go on the teevee and say that
poverty isn't really that bad because poor people have refrigerators and
Playstations. Missing the point, deliberately. It's true: we live in a world
where many consumer items have become so cheap relative to income that almost
anyone can afford a few things. While decent food, education, rent, health
care, and the like are expensive.

